# Compact PC  under Rs25000



## CommanderX (Feb 8, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
    Ans: light gaming on medium settigs like assassins creed , fifa12 ,cs1.6, resident evil 5, nfs:mw and watching movies, school projects on ms office, internet browsing, light pic editing on picasa etc 

    2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
    Ans: not more than 25K

    3. Planning to overclock?
    Ans:No

    4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
    Ans:Windows 7 Pro

    5. How much hard drive space is needed?
    Ans:500Gb

    6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
    Ans:No, I'll use my 42" LG full hd tv

    7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
    Ans:speakers,monitor

    8. When are you planning to buy the system?
    Ans:may/june 2103 after my 10h results

    9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
    Ans:assembler

    10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
    Ans: Online if not avilable locally

    11. Anything else which you would like to say?
    Ans: The rig should be at least 5 years no upgrade type.. m not intrested in a blue ray player a seperate graphic card that is the reason i have used an intel cpu instead of an AMD one.

I have currently decieded on the following 

-CPU
Intel Core i3 3220 @3.3GHz                                                      =  Rs 7169
_______________________________________________________________
-MoBo: 
Intel DH67BL Motherboard                                                        =  Rs 5960
_______________________________________________________________
-RAM: 
Corsair ValueSelect 4gb DDR3 PC RAM (1600MHz)                    = Rs 1456
_______________________________________________________________
-HDD: 
Toshiba 3.5” 500 Gb Hard disk drive (SATA 6.0 Gbps)                = Rs 3279
_______________________________________________________________
-Cabinet: 
Cooler Master Elite RC344 Mini Tower mATX Cabinet                 = Rs 2170
________________________________________________________________
-PSU: 
Corsair VS450 450W PSU                                                        = Rs 2350
________________________________________________________________
-Keyboard&Mouse: 
MS Wireless Desktop 800 Keyboard and Mouse Combo             =  Rs 1487
________________________________________________________________

                                                                        Total Cost       = Rs 23871

    Any suggestions especially about the cabinet as i want to put it near my pcc are welcome.. thanks in advance!


----------



## Cilus (Feb 8, 2013)

Get the following:-

AMD A10-5800K Trinity APU (Quad Core, 3.8 GHz with 4.2 GHz Turbo Core, 4MB Cache) @ 8.2K
Radeon HD 7660D Integrated DirectX 11 Class GPU (800 MHz Clock, 384 Stream processor)
Asus F2A85-M-LE @ 4.7K
Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 8GB X 1 DDR3 @ 2.7K
Toshiba 1TB 7200RPM SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (DT01ACA100) @ 4.3K
Normal Cabinet w/o SMPS @ 0.7K
Corsair VS450 PSU @ 2.2K
Logitech Mk100 Keyboard & Mouse Combo @ 0.4K
Asus 24X SATA DVD R/W @ 1K


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2013)

*@ op*

If you're plaaning to buy in may/june, then wait for Richland based apu's mainly A10 6800K. 
Haswell would also have been out by then and you'll have a plethora of choices.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2013)

Start a thread a couple of weeks before you plan to buy to make sure you get the latest and the best components available then.


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2013)

All the best for your exams. See you in May/June.


----------

